# Cannondale Supersix Hi-Mod Fast Friday...thoughts and opinions



## dh01 (Jul 20, 2013)

I have the opportunity to purchase a brand new Cannondale SS Hi Mod Fast Friday for $3200. From what I understand they only made this frames from 2010-2012? correct me if I'm wrong. bike has dura-ace groupset, mavic krysium sl wheels, thomson seatpost, fizik antares seat. I have the money but I could be perfectly content with a SS with 105s and save a grand or so. is this only a good deal or a great deal that I shouldn't pass on? thanks in advance


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Go for the himod SS.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't "Fast Friday" basically just a custom paint job? Otherwise it's basically a SuperSix hi-mod which in my opinion is overrated. The standard SuperSix rides just as well. 
With that beying said, is the bike new or used? What condition is it in?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, the only difference is the paint job... and personally, I think that paint job is much uglier than any standard paintjob Cannondale has/had. Just my opinion though.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm not a fan of it either but if it appeals to the OP and he thinks it's worth the money then by all means...


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

ph0enix said:


> I'm not a fan of it either but if it appeals to the OP and he thinks it's worth the money then by all means...


Can I ask why you aren't a big fan of the SuperSix?


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

I would go for the hi mod supersix. this will save you money in the long run. there is nothing wrong with the ss 105 but sooner or later you will get the itch of upgrading your wheelset and components. and when this happens you will be spending more than 3200.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> Can I ask why you aren't a big fan of the SuperSix?


Wait, what? I didn't say that. In fact, I'm a huge fan of the Supersix! I was responding to Dan's post about the paint job when I'm said I'm not a fan.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

red elvis said:


> I would go for the hi mod supersix. this will save you money in the long run. there is nothing wrong with the ss 105 but sooner or later you will get the itch of upgrading your wheelset and components. and when this happens you will be spending more than 3200.


I've been riding the standard mod Supersix for the last 3 seasons and there hasn't been any itch to upgrade to a hi-mod. Do I want the EVO hi-mod with all the bells and whistles? Sure. Do I think it would ride significantly better than my Supersix? It might but not because of the frame being made of high modulus CF. I think the standard Supersix (or now the Standard EVO) is the best bang for the buck around. No offense to anyone who rides hi-mods but I feel like they're a waste of money.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

I like the Evo. I wish I could afford the Evo HM.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

ph0enix said:


> Wait, what? I didn't say that. In fact, I'm a huge fan of the Supersix! I was responding to Dan's post about the paint job when I'm said I'm not a fan.


Sorry if I misread that. You just wrote this previously:



ph0enix said:


> Otherwise it's basically a SuperSix hi-mod which in my opinion is overrated.


Just wasn't sure what you had meant and was curious. Taking your two comments together I thought you weren't a fan of the SS. Thanks for clarifying. 

Could I ask why you think the SuperSix Hi-Mod is overrated?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> Could I ask why you think the SuperSix Hi-Mod is overrated?


Because one can't tell/feel the difference between a standard mod and a hi mod while riding.


----------

